# Aster A4 Mallard RC & alignment



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Completed shop work on the Aster Mallard:
RC controls
Wicks
Suspension
Pilot truck

RC Control install


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Charles,

Very nice--some pretty expensive and heavy cars Ryan was hauling around with the Mallard... The speed Ryan was going reminds me of how i run them...slowly so no crazy accident happens....That said,.I wish I had a few more of those beauties. I had a moment of craziness some years ago when I gave up an awesome set I had of those cars.and custom Leech ones..Mr Youngjohns was the lucky recipient. It has taken years and a lot more money to get some of those back....

Sam


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam
Running at that speed one gets to enough the beauty of the locomotive and coaches!
It has taken years to collect the set we have...they look enough better beyond the U1. We plan a run with the U1 this coming weekend so will post video of the coaches beyond the U1.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Charles,

I'll look forward to seeing that. My U1 remains sleeping for awhile longer until I clear up a few more projects I have on the benches....At one time I think I had 11 cars with David's group of coaches. It was a very impressive consist...I saw a picture of me back in 2002 on David's web site running the set on coal in St Louis....

I do have a steamup at my place on Sunday (I need to finish repairing my track this week!.). I may run some my British steamers--the Duchess and the Evening Star if the track work shapes up enough....if not, then my Roundhouse engines run on anything....

Sam


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sam,
Ah yes, the Mid West Steamup.
It seems like a long time ago - IT WAS - 12 years ago!!!!!
Here are a couple more memories of you from the event.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

David,

Thanks for the memories...a depressing deterioration over the last 12 yrs!! 

Charles,
Nice RC install...I'm working on a couple myself. Where did you put the reverser servo? I'm assuming under the cab somewhere.....If you have a pic that would be great. I'm putting the batteries under the tender as well..looks like you have another set for lights? Those battery packs are inexpensive but bulky--any other recommended battery setups?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam
Here is the to one of the various photos on Flickr showing how the RC servos were setup in the cab area.
All batteries and other components are under the tender.

RC servos


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Charles,
Thanks--missed seeing the reverser connection...eyes going bad too! 

I have to say I'm still mostly anti-RC but from time-to-time and in various locations, it does come in handy to have a few engines so equipped.


Sam


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

boilingwater said:


> Charles,
> 
> ..Mr Youngjohns was the lucky recipient. It has taken years and a lot more money to get some of those back....
> 
> Sam


Sorry - but they went to a good home  

Robert


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Robert,
I know they did. You have some very nice pieces that I had along the way as do others. I almost have it all back (U1 and J&M cars) now except for David's cars and his trucks on everything...That element might take a bit longer....

Sam


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

boilingwater said:


> David,
> 
> ...I'm putting the batteries under the tender as well..looks like you have another set for lights? Those battery packs are inexpensive but bulky--any other recommended battery setups?
> 
> ...


Sam,

There is so little space under the A4 tender that is necessitated using 2 3v AAA battery units, wired in series to give 6.0V peak. There are no lights installed on this engine, however it would be easy to do so via a simple electronic relay switch that could be fed and controlled from the receiver.

Since the servos will not operate on less than 4.8v, the 6.0v was necessary as the dry cells only give out 1.5v each so it had to be two packs. and given the space allotted for smaller servos than we normally use (I prefer the Hitec HS-82MG or HS-81 or equivalent), the extra torque given by operating the HS-65 servos at 6.0v was an added plus.

You could do a custom rechargeable battery pack, which I would if I had to do it again given the space allotted. Yet, the convenience of simply picking up a 4 pack of AAA's outweighs waiting for a rechargeable pack to...recharge. 

when using the lithium-ion photo batteries one can expect greater usage time than even the best rechargeable cells and they are readily available at any drugstore/supermarket so that furthers my choice of disposables. To each their own, but I have used both and each has their pro/con.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

On my WuHu A4 I did as you said Ryan, I made custom packs with a cell, here, a cell there, but it all worked out. One charge and it will go a whole weekend, Fore/aft, throttle, whistle. 900 mAh Sanyo AAA cells.




On the 9'-6" turns it needed quite a bit more throttle to make it.
Dave


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan - where did you get the connectors you used? I have been looking for something like that to connect the engine and tender for a battery operation.

John


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Ryan
I got some AAA batteries at Radio Shack that are supposed to last five times longer than lithium-ion batteries and have a seven year shelf life. They are not cheap but I thought it was worth it for those in hard to reach places. I forget the MFG name.


----------

